# WHOAH! check this out



## bill krut (Feb 3, 2008)

http://www.insect-sale.com/de/shop/store.asp?Item=Mantidae

look at the wasp mantis, i am always surprised by the diversity of mantises, always


----------



## Andrew (Feb 3, 2008)

Pretty cool, but I'm fairly certain that those are wasps mimicking mantids, not mantids mimicking wasps.


----------



## asdsdf (Feb 3, 2008)

Ya, it's a fly(or wasp, or whatever. I found it a while back.). http://www.brisbaneinsects.com/brisbane_la...ges/LaceWi6.jpg


----------



## Hypoponera (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe those are Mantispidae, the mantis fly. Its a close relative of the lace wing. Mantispidae adults are predators while the larvae are parasitic. The larvae are known to parasitize spider eggs and bee/wasp larvae.

They are actually fairly common worldwide, but rarely noticed. I have found several by accident in Santa Fe New Mexico. That was a few years ago. I have not seen any since!


----------



## tier (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi

Yes, this is right, neither mantids nor wasps.

What I think is much more interisting is the fact that they offer different kinds of (Para)todoxodera (of course it's all dead, dryed speciemens), but they have expensive as well as cheap (Para)todoxodera. I guess that means that not all of them are so extremely rare??? :blink: 

regards


----------



## Mantida (Feb 4, 2008)

They fooled me. I thought they were mantids at first until you guys identified them correctly.


----------

